# 10.10.2010 Oberammgergau



## zestyfied (15. September 2010)

Hey - wer fährt denn am 10.10.2010 in Oberammergau mit?
Oder war es Unterammergau, auf jeden Fall - wer ist schon mal mitgefahren? Und wer fährt mit? Ich würde aus München aus raus fahren!
Vielleicht findet sich hier noch jemand, der auch mitfährt?
Ina


----------



## Trailhunterer (15. September 2010)

grundsätzlich bin ich dabei, vorausgesetzt das wetter passt.
Fahr auf jeden Fall über München nach Oberammergau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (16. September 2010)

das wetter passt?
fährst du nur bei gutem wetter mit? Ich fahre auf jeden fall die längere Strecke...du?


----------



## j.ö.r.g (16. September 2010)

... es sind da halt einige Passagen dabei, die bei (vorherigem) Regen recht verschlammt sind: Das Flachstück am Ende der ersten Schleife in den Ort rein und später die Abfahrt über das Wiesengelände bzw. kurz danach. Ansonsten ist die Strecke eigentlich gut befahrbar, auch bei Nässe.


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. September 2010)

na, bei so einem besch.... Wetter wie in den letzten beiden Jahren, will ich nicht nochmal fahren.


----------



## Bergaufziege (18. September 2010)

Ja, ich komm auch "wetterabhängig" .  Letztes Jahr gings aber noch, da es zu regnen aufhörte und  "nur" Schlammig war. Aber dieses Jahr, Mitte Oktober???


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Oktober 2010)

Wegen Schein: wer würde mich Sonntagfrüh nach O´ammergau von München aus mitnehmen?


----------



## powderJO (4. Oktober 2010)

gibts da keine langstrecke dieses jahr?


----------



## naishy (4. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> gibts da keine langstrecke dieses jahr?



Nein, wurde abgesagt wegen dem späten Datum. Hatten wohl Angst zwecks Wetter und Helligkeit.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Oktober 2010)

in Oberammergau waren dieses Jahr Passionsspiele (= kompletter Ort eingebunden), deswegen der spätere Termin und die etwas abgespeckte Variante. Organisatorisch ist in so einem Jahr nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## EDA (5. Oktober 2010)

Könnt ihr die Strecke beschreiben?
Wie ist der technische Anspruch? Welche Bereifung ist zu empfehlen?
Nach dem Höhenprofil ist nur eine, aber relativ lange Steigung je Runde. Wie anspruchsvoll sind die 1600 hm zu erklimmen?

Bisher sind nur etwa 220 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Wie viele Fahrer sind erfahrungsgemäß am Renntag dabei?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (7. Oktober 2010)

nun sinds schon 300 und es werden aufgrund des guten wetters wohl auch mehr!

ich würd sagen ganz normaler alpenmarathon. ich kenn nur die strecke von 2007 - aber durch die hölle gehts bestimmt. downhill mit großen schweren steinbrocken. (müsste letzter downhill der strecke sein)

sind hauptsächlich 3 anstiege! reifenwahl? es wird trocken sein


----------



## Trailhunterer (7. Oktober 2010)

wieso ständig die reifen wechseln ???
mir recht schleierhaft.

oh ja die Hölle, da freu ich mich schon das ganze jahr drauf.


----------



## zestyfied (7. Oktober 2010)

Könnt ihr die Strecke bitte beschreiben?


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Oktober 2010)

Von Ogau nach UGau Teer, dann Schotter den Kolbensattel hoch. Am Ende hin recht steil. Oben angekommen gibt es eine Querung des Kolben auf schmalen Weg ( Überholen nicht unbedingt einfach ).
Abfahrt auf Schotter und dann Wiesengelände.
Es folgt Schotter/Waldweg dann Teer und wieder Waldweg ein Stück hoch.
Die Fahrt zurück nach Ogau ( dem Bachlauf entlang ) dürfte wieder auf Rindenmulch sein ( tiefer Boden ).
Nach Ogau Wiesengelände zur  Verpflegungsstation. Anschliessend Schotterweg richtung Soilasee. Auf der Hälfte etwa geht es scharf rechts weg. Ein Karrenweg steht an. Schottrig und steil, sowie mit Holzquerbalken. Anschliessend den Rest hoch auf Schotterweg. Abfahrt im ersten Teil Trail mit Wurzeln, dann Trail mit Schotter.
Der letzte Anstieg zum Aufacker ist Schotter. Abfahrt ebenfalls Schotter. Zum Schluss der Abfahrt gehts rein in den Wald zur Hölle.
Steiler ausgewaschener, zum Teil etwas verblockter Karrenweg ( recht schmal ). Für das Groh ist dies Schiebestrecke. Den trotzdem Fahrenden bitte umgehend platz machen, sonst droht Sturz.
Der rest ist Teer mit etwas Wiesengelände und nochmal Teer.


So, jetzt weisst du alles, brauchst ihn also nicht mehr Fahren


----------



## Augustiner1328 (8. Oktober 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Von Ogau nach UGau Teer, dann Schotter den Kolbensattel hoch. Am Ende hin recht steil. Oben angekommen gibt es eine Querung des Kolben auf schmalen Weg ( Überholen nicht unbedingt einfach ).
> Abfahrt auf Schotter und dann Wiesengelände.
> Es folgt Schotter/Waldweg dann Teer und wieder Waldweg ein Stück hoch.
> Die Fahrt zurück nach Ogau ( dem Bachlauf entlang ) dürfte wieder auf Rindenmulch sein ( tiefer Boden ).
> ...



hast du schön beschrieben 

nur die Hölle ist nach den Regenfällen dieses Jahr sowas von ausgewaschen das fast alle schieben werden .... bis auf dich ....
bin nicht dabei laufe in München den Halbmarathon mit...muss an meine SchiLanglaufsaison denken.... da past Radfahren nimmer nei


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Oktober 2010)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt, auf die "neue" Hölle

viel spass beim laufen

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (8. Oktober 2010)

ja sauba..da hab i mia was o do


----------



## mountainbike (8. Oktober 2010)

hi ina, gell du bist auch am start?

willst nach oberstdorf nochmal was bei schönem wetter fahren, ha?


----------



## zestyfied (8. Oktober 2010)

Haha ja das wäre ne Idee!


----------



## Trailhunterer (11. Oktober 2010)

hier schreibt keiner was vom marathon.

war jetzt doch keiner da, oder habt ihr euch im nebel verirrt.


----------



## garfieldIV (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

bin gestern die 50 km gefahren.

War zum ersten mal in O'gau und bin begeistert von der Strecke. Besonders im ersten Teil viele Trails, die zwar etwas rutschig, aber eigentlich gut fahrbar waren.

Das Nervenflattern in der Hölle wurde mir erspart, da vor mir sowieso schon alle geschoben haben und ein Fahren deshalb nicht möglich war.
Hätt mich aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht getraut.


Auch die Organisation war top. Leider schien nur ganz oben die Sonne und es war ziemlich kalt.

Ist für nächstes Jahr vorgemerkt.

Gruß


----------



## zestyfied (11. Oktober 2010)

Nächstes jahr wieder, aber dann bitte ohne Sturz


----------



## Trailhunterer (11. Oktober 2010)

wen hats wann, wo , wie gelegt ??


----------



## zestyfied (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey also erstens haben die einen wiederbelebt (leider erfolglos) und zum anderen hat es mich zerlegt, aber auch nur schön geprellt, also weniger schlimm


----------



## powderJO (12. Oktober 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Hey also erstens haben die einen wiederbelebt (leider erfolglos)



what?


----------



## mountainbike (12. Oktober 2010)

upsa ina, bist du hingebollert? aua - wo denn?

warst aber deutlich schneller als in oberstdorf 

ja es hat leider einer sein leben gelassen, ich habs erst bei der siegerehrung mitbekommen.
sowas macht mich fertig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (12. Oktober 2010)

das klingt gar nicht gut.
auf der ammergauer seite ist nichts davon zu lesen.

zestyfied, warum bist du geflogen, bzw. wo ??

bei dem nebel war es nicht nur fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, sondern auch höchst ungünstig für die Lungen.


----------



## Bergaufziege (12. Oktober 2010)

Echt? Wie? Gab´s so nen schlimmen Sturz? 
Ansonsten, das Wetter trug nicht zur Motivation bei.. war etwas langsamer als letztes Jahr, der Schlamm hatte mehr spaß gemacht ;-)
War auch ein überschaubares Teilnehmerfeld. Aber stimmt: Oben hätt mans gern länger aushalten können! Auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. Oktober 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> ... sondern auch höchst ungünstig für die Lungen.



wieso das denn?

Ich fands super, wenn man nicht so weit sieht, macht man halt langsamer Die Hölle war mir unten zu heftig und über den Stein im Karrenweg der mich zum Absteigen zwang könnt ich mich jetzt noch ärgern 

Schlimmer Unfall? Oh weh...


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, die Lungen sind für Luft gedacht, und nicht für Wassertröpfchengeschwängerte Luft.

So kann man sich, wenns blöd läuft, ne tolle Lungenentzündung einfangen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. Oktober 2010)

aso... aber ich finds so besser als trockene Kälte, das tut herrnach richtig weh


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. Oktober 2010)

für des, das es so "schlechtes" Wetter war, war es verhältnismässig warm.
2011 werden wir wohl keine Arm- und Beinlinge brauchen


----------



## Bergaufziege (12. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Lungen kann ich bestätigen! Hatte schon ein kratziges Gefühl danach beim Husten. Is aber am nächsten Tag wieder gut gewesen. 
Die Hölle war definitiv zu glitschig  zum Fahren. Allerdings hat mich jemand fahrend überholt (respekt!) dort drin und ist aber ein paar Meter weiter doch zum stehen gekommen (Tobi-161 ?).
Ja, ansonsten etwas aufpassen auf den Trails, dann gings schon, Racing Ralph hat sein bestes gegeben 
Und das mit dem Todesopfer war kein Sturz, oder? eher ne Herzgeschichte? Trotzdem übel wenn  sowas passiert


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. Oktober 2010)

In die Hölle reingefahren sind sicher viele  ...aber rausfahren hab ich keinen gesehen


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. Oktober 2010)

1/3 reingefahren, im 2/3 wegen Stau absteigen müssen, 3/3 wieder aufgestiegen und laufen lassen.

Die Hölle ist leider nur befahrbar ( nass oder trocken egal ) wenn keine Leute vor einem Schieben.

Egal, man muss es eben nehmen wie es kommt.

Trotzdem hats riesen Spass gemacht, auch wenn mir der Tobi davon gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (12. Oktober 2010)

Mich hat es im groben Kies hingelegt und ich hab mich dann bequem auf meinem Hörnchen platziert. Sehr angenehm. Kurze Diskussion mit der Bergwacht - wenig Begeisterung, aber ich wollte weiterfahren. Nachteil, jeder noch so kleine Stein hat höllisch weh getan. Ich hatte total die Tränen in den Augen als ich endlich im Ziel war.


----------



## mountainbike (12. Oktober 2010)

ja war herzversagen!

@ina - das macht aua - kann ich mir vorstellen.

dafür bist aber noch gut ins ziel gekommen 

ich war net ganz so zufrieden. früh um 4:30 ma schnell 400km fahren und dann so ein rennen reißen is vermutlich nicht die beste vorbereitung


----------



## zestyfied (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey 
naja gut ins Ziel kommen...ich hab echt grad die Nase voll, dass ich so weit hinten fahre. Sicherlich ist der Fortschritt enorm von vor zwei Wochen zu jetzt, aber trotzdem. Ich spring so hin und her. Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich von ner anderen Sportart komme, bei der MTB nur eine Teilstrecke ist. Dh ich komme ins Ziel un dkönnt mir die Laufschuhe anziehen und ne Bergetappe hinlegen. 
Sicherlich könnt ich während dem Rennen schneller sein aber ich kann es nicht einschätzen.
Zufriedenheit ist irgendwann relativ oder?
Aber ich hatte zum Schluss meinen persönlichen Bergführer, das hat auch was! Der nette Bergwachtler hat mich ja gut ins Ziel gebracht und zum Schluss nochmal gepusht


----------



## Trailhunterer (13. Oktober 2010)

dann machs nächstes Mal anders.
vom start weg vollgas fahren, alles andere macht nicht wirklich sinn.
wenn du nach dem Zieleinlauf noch grossartig sport betreiben kannst/willst, haste dich während des Rennens selber besch......  .
Die angst, durch vollgas das Ziel nicht zu erreichen, ist oft immens gross.

Was ist dir lieber, ein Rennen zu finishen, aber mit der zeit nicht zufrieden zu sein, weil du hättest ja doch schneller fahren können, oder
ein rennen mal aufgeben müssen, weil du "über" deinem limit warst.

letzteres mal ausprobieren ist nie verkehrt, damit man weiss, was in einem steckt, oder nicht.
Danach lässt sich ein nachfolgendes rennen eher powermässig bestimmen.

welche Runde biste denn gefahren ??


----------



## zestyfied (15. Oktober 2010)

bin die 50km gefahren. für reine mtb fahrer ist das leicht, diese einstellung. aber ich hab halt über jahre hinweg gelernt, dass man oft die körner hinten raus noc braucht.sprich wenn ich am berg bin, kann es schonmal 18std dauern....
bin halt noch ein neuling und muss erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Trailhunterer (15. Oktober 2010)

da ist eher die frage, wo man mehr zeit verliert.
am Ende langsam fahren, weil man nicht mehr kann, oder während des ganzen rennens langsamer fahren um am schluss noch " gut" zurecht zu kommen.
2. Variante halte ich für einen schlichten selbstbetrug während des rennens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (15. Oktober 2010)

weißt du, für dich mag das selbstbetrug sein, für jemanden, der den erfolg möchte, überhaut durch zu kommen ist das vielleicht eine ganz andere sichtweise. 
nun ja, bis dahin!


----------



## Trailhunterer (15. Oktober 2010)

da gebe ich dir recht.
aber warst nicht du diejenige welche, die danach gefragt hat, warum wieso und überhaupt du schneller sein könntest, bzw. die anderen schneller sind.

selbst für denjenigen, für den es das ziel ist überhaupt anzukommen, stellt sich die Frage, wie man sich im Rennen verhält.

die körperlich fitness und kraft ist eine seite, die wichtigere ist die mentale kraft zum durchhalten.
da spielt es keine rolle ob ich anfänger, öfterer Teilnehmer an marathons ( wie ich ) oder Lizensfahrer / Profi bin.
Unterscheiden werden sie sich nur in der Geschwindigkeit.

Jetzt heisst es wieder den Winter zu "überstehen" und die neue Bikesaison rechtzeitig mit Training zu beginnen.


----------

